# Do fob's family buy gifts or financially support LO?



## babycrazy1706

My LO's family from his dad's side have never spent a penny on Elijah nor bought any gifts, sent any cards and he's 18 months. They live far away (Caribbean) so obviously postage etc but he's their grandchild sothey could have sent SOMETHING.... Even a birthday card. Xx

Edit: we are still on good terms as well!!


----------



## Mummy1995

Nope, never! Sad really as they only live a massive 10minutes away x


----------



## babycrazy1706

:nope:


----------



## daneuse27

That's awful if them :( I wouldn't be impressed at all.


----------



## tallybee

That's bad. 

FOB 1's folks send both my kids things even though DD has a different FOB. We see them when we can though they are over 6 hours drive away. FOB2 I only met his dad twice and his mum once and not got contact details for them (FOB2 himself is not in touch due to his own failure).


----------



## Natsku

I guess so, I'm sure they must do (the gifts would go to her dad's house). Probably really shitty stuff though (they tried to give us a second hand car seat they picked up in a flea market when I was still with FOB as her 1st birthday present)


----------



## babycrazy1706

Eww. Cheapskates. Lol


----------



## Shezza84uk

His family in the UK occasionally buys cards attends their parties and invites them over but that's started recently, his family in the Caribbean who I get along with asks about the kids and if their father goes for holidays or someone they know travels to the UK they send bits for them. 

To be fair many ppl in the Caribbean have very little money and the value to a pound is quite a lot so it might just be that they cant afford it. I am originally from the Caribbean so this is something i'm very aware of however it doesn't take much ask how he is at the very least although they might do but his father isn't bothered telling you xx


----------



## babycrazy1706

Yes I understand about them not having much spare cash, it just feels like they think there is no need to bother with cards because Elijah has everything he needs etc.. A little effort wouldn't hurt. 

Which Island are you from shezza? My LO is half bajan. Xx


----------



## Shezza84uk

babycrazy1706 said:


> Yes I understand about them not having much spare cash, it just feels like they think there is no need to bother with cards because Elijah has everything he needs etc.. A little effort wouldn't hurt.
> 
> Which Island are you from shezza? My LO is half bajan. Xx


I agree where effort is concerned however its not like the UK where they give cards etc my Nan always called and say wish them happy birthday now she uses Skype so that too could be an option, i'm Jamaican xx


----------



## lovejoy

I guess I'm lucky, because ex fam live aboard too,and ex's mother is the one who sends child supoorts. The kids get gifts and money for their birthdays/Christmas, heck she even sends me birthday money. Although I'm very grateful for all their help, it wouldn't bother me too much if they stopped, as long as they kept having a relationship with the kids the presents etc wouldn't matter.


----------



## babycrazy1706

That's nice


----------



## teal

No, but I don't have any contact with them. I did try.


----------

